

A $50m Drug and Gun Dark Market Just Disappeared and Millions in Bitcoin with It - peter123
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/03/18/evolution-market-a-scam-says-site-pr/

======
kamau
Not sure why there's such a sympathetic write up in this article. People who
sell guns and drugs get ripped off, and worse, all the time. I get the Bitcoin
angle, but still...

